# Apache / PHP und CPU Last

## LL0rd

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage an euch: Wie kann ich überdurchschnittliche Last durch PHP Scripte verhindern?

Problem bei mir war folgendes: Ich hoste auf sozialer Basis ein Projekt, dass sehr gut besucht wird. Der Webmaster hat eine Änderung an dem Script durchgeführt und aus versehen eine Endlosschleife mit mehreren MySQL Abfragen eingebaut. Er hatte leider einen Fehler im MySQL Syntax und die Abbruchbedingung wurde niemals erreicht. Zwar führt php das Script eh nur 30 sek aus, aber der Server läuft in der Zeit unter Volllast und reagiert kaum auf Anfragen. Bei ca. 100 Anfragen pro Minute war der Server innerhalb von mehreren Minuten tot. Es half nur ein Hard Reboot des Servers. 

Ich wollte deshalb fragen, wie man so etwas verhindern kann. Die ganzen Hosting Unternehmen  haben doch sicherlich auch Probleme mit Noob Programmierern die while(1) im Script verstecken.

----------

## dakjo

Hardened-Sources OOm-killer aktivieren, php.ini speicher auf min. begrenzen.

----------

## xces

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Hardened-Sources OOm-killer aktivieren, php.ini speicher auf min. begrenzen.

 

Der OOM-Killer ist in den Vanilla Sources und benötigt kein gesondertes Härten des Kernels. Oder fehlt dir da nur ein Komma?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Hardened-Sources OOm-killer aktivieren, php.ini speicher auf min. begrenzen. 
> 
> Der OOM-Killer ist in den Vanilla Sources und benötigt kein gesondertes Härten des Kernels. Oder fehlt dir da nur ein Komma? 

 

Komma fehlt!

----------

